
Was Modern Art Really a CIA Psy-Op? - XzetaU8
https://daily.jstor.org/was-modern-art-really-a-cia-psy-op/
======
pmiller2
I think someone might have overlooked the publication date on this one: _April
1_ , 2020. :)

~~~
deogeo
Yet the CIA-modern art connection has been confirmed:

[https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/modern-art-was-
cia-...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/modern-art-was-cia-
weapon-1578808.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abstract_expressionism#Abstrac...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abstract_expressionism#Abstract_expressionism_and_the_Cold_War)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIA_and_the_Cultural_Cold_War](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIA_and_the_Cultural_Cold_War)

------
devtul
Is modern K-pop a South Korea gov psy-op?

~~~
0max
Is Anime a Japanese government psy-op? And Techno for Germany?

------
reidjs
This must be a test of gpt-2 or a similar NN writing tool, right? The article
is nonsense.

